

To Carousal or Not - gsteinhart
http://richardwalshlabs.blogspot.com/2012/09/to-carousal-or-not.html

======
janzer
Bah, nothing here about wild drunken partying. ;)

To his credit the correct word is used throughout the article, just got a miss
in the title.

